

Ask HN: Do you have side projects you want to sell? - illdave

Hi HN. I recently launched Hoverboard.io, which helps you show off projects you've built. I'm thinking about what direction to take it in, and one possible idea would be to allow people to list side projects as potentially being open for sale (and then making it easy to find projects that are for sale).<p>I personally have a few older side projects that I'd be open to selling, but I was wondering if other people are in the same position. Are there already any places that do a good job of offering that service? Is this something that anyone would be interested in?
======
alex_hanh
+1

My side project is <http://drop.sc> \- profitable and self-sustained.

I don't have the time to develop the site and I'm not really into Starcraft
anymore. The site is very popular amongst the Starcraft 2 community.

An old version is available at <https://github.com/alexhanh/drop.sc>

Interested? Shoot me an email at alexhanh@gmail.com.

------
deftnerd
I love the site. It would make a great simple personal landing page if you
could you add third level domains (username.hoverboard.io) and let people
CNAME their domain name to it. I recently paid $20 to flavors.me for their
service that your site could also do, but yours seems more targeted to the
startup/dev geek rather than the musician/graphics person.

I see there is a <http://hoverboard.io/username/blog.atom> link available.
Could you make a <http://hoverboard.io/username/projects.atom> link as well
that would just list the projects, description, and URL?

This would allow integration with various landing pages or IFTTT recipes and
things like that.

~~~
illdave
Thanks for the kind words - sure, adding an atom feed for projects shouldn't
be too difficult (although I can't promise I'll roll it out soon, but I will
add it to the todo list).

Pro accounts with custom domains are planned for the reasonably near future
too - that one is quite high up the todo list.

------
grrrando
I'd be interested in listing side projects for sale.

And, side note: I like the site. Wish I could more easily peek at other users
based on tags or location - the search works but it's not quite friendly
enough. A feed of recent blog posts would be great too. I would focus on these
things - pretty basic expected functionality thats 90% of the way there -
before adding in another feature. Also, as a matter of taste, I feel like
almost everything (except the paragraph point-size) is about 10% too large,
which these days is almost always related to a dashed-together "mobile-first"
responsive build. Looks great all around though, nice work.

~~~
illdave
Thanks for the feedback - yep, I didn't make it clear but improvements to
search and an activity feed are all high up the to-do list (the activity feed
- which showcases blog posts from people you follow, and from the posts that
they recommend - is actually mostly built, but needs to be implemented
elegantly). Search could definitely do with some improvement, I'm not happy
with how that works/looks at the moment.

Thanks again for the feedback - really appreciate it.

------
infinitone
I'd def. be interested in the idea of selling side projects. I think Flippa is
more and more become infested with fake SEO/web 1.0 marketing sites and its
hard for a real site seller to sell.

I have acouple sideprojects that would put up for sale.

Both self-sustained, profitable. One is: Studygig, <http://studygig.com>

If you are interested, contact me.

~~~
atwheeler2
Hi there, i'd be interested in hearing details on studygig. Looking to expand
my portfolio (as you can see from this thread!)

Email in my profile...

------
makerops
I have two actually, one is a fully functioning designer t-shirt site with
inventory, that still is up and produces revenue (1-200$/mo), and the other is
a defunct android/iphone/web app, that is b2b (I didn't have to time to sell
to business owners w/ a 9-5). Apptopia is one site fwiw, but I have never used
it.

~~~
ekpyrotic
Can you please share more information with about the T-shirt biz. (Personal
email in profile).

------
foobeer
I really like the site. I remember checking it out from your original Show HN
and being really impressed. It seems like from the comments there is a need
for a better place to buy and sell, but it seems like it goes away from the
elegant portfolio look and feel of hoverboard.

------
helen842000
Yes, I'd be interested. I think sites like Flippa & Apptopia don't really cut
it.

~~~
NameNickHN
Why do you think that is?

~~~
helen842000
Flippa is over-run with low quality, built for adsense type spam. The apptopia
site looks good but rarely works. It totally ignores search queries - just
displays whatever it wants.

I'd be interested in taking on projects where it's being sold because the
owner wants to find it a better home - not just for the $.

------
wanghq
Good luck to your project. I wanted to verify similar ideas and built
<http://www.ex-prj.com/>. Unfortunately the project itself will become to an
ex-prj.

------
jamesjguthrie
I've released my staff management software under the GPL - <http://hey-
jimmy.github.io/TeamSheet/> \- so any and all work on it is welcome.

------
jwb119
"Sell HN" would be an interesting thread. I like this idea.

~~~
illdave
Actually, that's a good point - a Sell HN thread could be an interesting
experiment. Should we go for it?

------
tocomment
I like the idea of letting users list their projects for sale. It seems like
it's a niche ripe for disruption. flippa is awful!

~~~
rahimnathwani
I understand that Flippa is/was very popular. I've never bought/sold on it
myself, and am curious about the negative comments here.

Why is it awful?

~~~
tocomment
The site itself isn't bad. I guess it's just an inventory problem. Most of the
sites for sale seem pretty scammy. And I'm just not seeing many SaaS
businesses for sale which is what I'm interested in.

Instead it's mostly blogs, adsense sites, and sometimes dropshipping.

------
gregcohn
I'd be interested in _commissioning_ side projects.

~~~
glitch273
Isn't Adhoc Labs in the business of creating side projects to see if they are
viable? Or are you talking about side side-projects? :)

~~~
gregcohn
We do a lot of experimental iterations, sure, but that's not the same as
stimulating others with different interests and talents.

------
mansigandhi
Yep, and I've always wondered how to go about it.

------
Kanbab
I'd be interested in buying "side projects".

------
kellros
Possibly for both buy and sell.

